# Urban fragments



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Waterfront: Queen's Quay W Revitalization (City of Toronto, U & C, West 8 & DTAH) by drum118, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Zagreb by julsgrace3, on Flickr


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Urban fragments of Zagreb by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Great thread! :cheers:
King, you refreshed the forum with great pics and threads! :applause:
Here are some links for urban exploration in Croatia:

*Zagreb - - ->* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1480774

*Rijeka - - - >* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602734

*Osijek - - - >* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527806

Have samone pics from Marseille, France? 
:cheers:
:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

Urban fragments - Zagreb by Teo.Gasparovic, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ Beautiful pic! :cheers:


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 2, 2013)

IMG_2028fl by zambezisunset, on Flickr


----------

